# kovachii report



## Paul (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello,

I received last may 2 flasks of P. kovachii (5 plants in each) from Peruflora, 1 Jewel x Goliath and 1 Tupac Amaru x Maximus

Here is what the flasks looked like: 











When deflasked (into rockwool first), it looked liked this (06-02-2007)










Then, 08-24-2007: 






Then for phytosanitary reasons, I put them into fine bark + sphagnum (prevents from bacteria), with little dolomite powder, and now they look very good, they are growing faster each month!:rollhappy:
11-18-2007:














There is one single plants in some photos, it's another cross (Tupac Amaru x other very selected parent). I bought it last year, and I rescued it from death last winter (rot, I don't how it survived!!)


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2007)

Congratulations on saving what you have. Your Inspection Officers are rather easy in letting those flasks through. I am told by our customs and quarantine inspection people that if a flask like yours comes into the country they will dispose of it regardless of contamination or not.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 23, 2007)

Congratulations Paul.
Very good culture practices and succes.
I only hope there were "no mistakes in the lab" for your nice looking plants. There is so much to come as for PK hybrids. We all want to see nnice pictures of well grown sedlings.
We all must try to convince authorities that it is so hard to get this plants and try new ideas for inspection and phitosanitary control.
Have a nice weekend


----------



## Paul (Nov 23, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> Congratulations Paul.
> Very good culture practices and succes.
> I only hope there were "no mistakes in the lab" for your nice looking plants. There is so much to come as for PK hybrids. We all want to see nnice pictures of well grown sedlings.
> We all must try to convince authorities that it is so hard to get this plants and try new ideas for inspection and phitosanitary control.
> Have a nice weekend



Well, Peruflora told me there is no mistake possible for the flasks I received, but I will be sure only when the plants will bloom (if they continue to live and grow of course!)
I fertilize this way: water 200µS/cm + 28-14-14 at 140ppm of N, once a week (600µS/cm total conductivity)
water + 10-52-10 at 50 ppm of N + superthrive, once every 5 or 6 weeks
!!!NEVER!!! let dry


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

I am curious as to where you are as Peruflora is [apparently] having difficulty importing to USA? Oh, and good luck w/ the seedlings.


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2007)

They aren't supposed to let flasks with dark media through to the U.S. anymore. Charcoal is used and it makes it very dark and agents don't like not being able to see if there is "anything" in the dark media being imported. When I imported some flasks abouut 4 years ago from Thailand they were in the dark medium and I received a letter from customs warning me that in another few months these type flasks would be refused at customs.

So, flasks now usually are imported in the light, transparent mediums.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 23, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for the tips/info Candace.

Eric, do you know if that is the problem that Peruflora is having.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

No, it was something else but I know only what I've been told by Glen.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 24, 2007)

That is correct.
Is not a Peruflora problem or anybody else.
It does matter with dark medium in flasks, usually with charcoal.
Now, everybody recomends to import to US in cristal clear gels. This adds one extra replate to PKs and hybrids wich are normally grown in medium with charcoal.
Be careful and good succes with your babies.
Have a nice weekend


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 24, 2007)

Paul
Take a look to CJM orchids recomendations. Specially to add Ca, Mg, Mn, Boro and others very special microelements. You will note the diferences when using them

http://electricorchid.blogspot.com/g them.

Good luck and succes


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 24, 2007)

(psst... the link about has a "g" at the end that it shouldn't....)


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 24, 2007)

sorry, that is correct...without the "g"


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 24, 2007)

http://electricorchid.blogspot.com


----------



## Paul (Nov 25, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> Paul
> Take a look to CJM orchids recomendations. Specially to add Ca, Mg, Mn, Boro and others very special microelements. You will note the diferences when using them
> 
> http://electricorchid.blogspot.com/g them.
> ...



Hello Isaias,
I didn't find the CJM recomendations, could you show me a link where to find it, please?

Ca and Mg, I give them dolomite (contains a lot of Ca and Mg and buffers the pH to 7)
I can give them Mn and B with a special fertiliser that I sometimes use for my sanderianum, but I have a few last

Thank you


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com

Hi Paul
Please try here
Good luck


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 26, 2007)

Mr Alfredo Manrique will talk about PK culture and other tips at the WOC. Are you going to MIami next January?


----------



## Paul (Nov 26, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> Mr Alfredo Manrique will talk about PK culture and other tips at the WOC. Are you going to MIami next January?



No, I won't be able to go there.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 26, 2007)

OK Paul
Let me try with Mr Manrique if he can e-mail you directly


----------



## Paul (Nov 26, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> OK Paul
> Let me try with Mr Manrique if he can e-mail you directly



Ok, many thank's for yout help Isaias.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Nov 27, 2007)

[email protected]

Good morning Paul
I have talk with Mr Manrique yesterday and he is willing to comunicate with you at his e-mail
Have a nice week


----------



## Paul (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, I will e-mail him.
Thank's a lot


----------

